# Fluval shrimp Stratum and plants



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I have several bags of FSS left over from my shrimp tanks. I keep mostly mosses with my shrimp so not a bunch of plants. How well do plants grow in FSS in your experience.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have this substrate in my ebi shrimp tank and the crypts I planted there are growing just fine... I had Hygrophila pinnatifida growing in there too (then was moved) without problem... So I don't think you'll have issues with stems...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats good to hear. It's not as nutrient rich as AS though right?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not quite sure about that... If you don't want to fertilize (like me), you can just rely on shrimp/fish poo and other decaying matters for plant nutrients... 


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

i have it on a few of my shrimp tanks growing plants fine with an without CO2 and ferts


----------

